# Recording show not showing up on "list"



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

This has never happened before, but a very strange episode occurred Thursday evening. I was recording the Rangers-Senators on NHL CI on an HR24-200. At about 7:40 I went to start watching and pressed "list." The recording wasn't there. My first thought was "GD, the DVR didn't record an NHL game again!." I went into the guide to make sure I was correct that the game had started at 7. The guide had orange R showing the game was recording, and going to the "To Do List," the game was there with an R showing it was recording. I opened it from the To Do List and started watching it. I was able to watch the entire game, but it never showed up on the list of recorded shows.

I've never been aware of this happening before, and the HR24 has always functioned fine, but now I wonder if when I've missed a recording of an NHL CI game, which happens a few times a year, this is what is really happening.

SMK


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Odd! I have a couple of times retrieved shows from History that didn't show in List.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have not reset the receiver since the last software / firmware update I would do that now.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I have not gotten any software/firmware updates on this DVR for months, and it has certainly been reset a few times since then. I haven't done anything since Thursday night and plan to see what happens with today's hockey game.

SMK


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RoyGBiv said:


> I have not gotten any software/firmware updates on this DVR for months, and it has certainly been reset a few times since then. I haven't done anything since Thursday night and plan to see what happens with today's hockey game.
> 
> SMK


I got new software on my HR24-100 in the early morning hours Tuesday morning . You might check it.
What version are you showing ?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Last new software was 11/11/14. 

SMK


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

RoyGBiv said:


> Last new software was 11/11/14.
> 
> SMK


You will probably get an update soon.


----------



## demimoore (Dec 8, 2014)

Well my update went through and it's still doing the same thing. Programs recorded and in history but not showing on list screen without rebooting the receiver.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

demimoore said:


> Well my update went through and it's still doing the same thing. Programs recorded and in history but not showing on list screen without rebooting the receiver.


Could you expand on this? Also give DVR model number.


----------



## demimoore (Dec 8, 2014)

Model is HR24/500. Since software update in Nov often it will record shows but they will not show up on the list screen but they are there and can be accessed through the History folder. The only way that I can get them on the list screen is a reboot. Asked in past on this site and Directv and both said it was a known issue(it has occurred a few top ones on other receivers). The thought was that a new software update would cure the issue but it is still doing it since my update went through earlier this week.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

demimoore said:


> Model is HR24/500. Since software update in Nov often it will record shows but they will not show up on the list screen but they are there and can be accessed through the History folder. The only way that I can get them on the list screen is a reboot. Asked in past on this site and Directv and both said it was a known issue(it has occurred a few top ones on other receivers). The thought was that a new software update would cure the issue but it is still doing it since my update went through earlier this week.


Try this:
Menu, Search, type in CLEARMYBOX and then select Keyword and let it do it's thing. It will clear out all old data and start fresh.
You will not lose recordings or settings that you have made.
Give it 48 hours to rebuild the guide and all the graphics.


----------



## Goodwrnch03 (Feb 23, 2007)

My HR24-100 updated on Thursday morning at 3:37am.

After this update I had the same thing. when you press the list button there were no recordings in the list. None from the DVR itself, although it shows 75% free, and nothing recorded on the Genie in the living room.

I reset the received through the menus, no change, reset the box with red button, no change. I finally powered it down for a minute and powered it back up and all the recorded programming showed up, both on the DVR and the Genie. First time this has ever happened to me.

Hope this helps.

Bo


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You most likely flushed the Guide, which is a procedure you can force per Jimmie's post. 

Glad it's sorted now!


----------



## demimoore (Dec 8, 2014)

I will try. Thank you


----------



## demimoore (Dec 8, 2014)

Tried the clear box and it's still doing the same thing as before


----------



## demimoore (Dec 8, 2014)

Sadly I tried this and still doing the same thing


----------



## muleycrazy (Sep 7, 2008)

I am having the same problem almost 2 times per week. When I go to my recordings it is just a black screen. Just started doing this about 1 month ago. If I unplug the power from the receiver & then plug it back in I can then see my recordings. I have an HR44-500. Whole home setup
Any solutions??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

muleycrazy said:


> I am having the same problem almost 2 times per week. When I go to my recordings it is just a black screen. Just started doing this about 1 month ago. If I unplug the power from the receiver & then plug it back in I can then see my recordings. I have an HR44-500. Whole home setup
> Any solutions??


Might be the Genie itself going bad. I gather you've tried all the suggestions in this old thread?

Rich


----------



## mswede (Jul 21, 2018)

I have the hr44-500 .It keeps dropping recordings if you reboot they come back but what a pain.Talked to directv today . They know about the issue and said they are working on a new update.When I asked how long they told me up to 90 days.What a bunch of crap.Is there a newer receiver out there that works?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Nothing to do with the receiver. It's a bug in the latest Genie software.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mswede said:


> I have the hr44-500 .It keeps dropping recordings if you reboot they come back but what a pain.Talked to directv today . They know about the issue and said they are working on a new update.When I asked how long they told me up to 90 days.What a bunch of crap.Is there a newer receiver out there that works?


Don't keep rebooting, that's not gonna do you or the 44 any good. You can access recordings that appear to be missing. If the show is in the process of being recorded go to what used to be the To Do List and you will see it there.

Rich


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Rich said:


> Don't keep rebooting, that's not gonna do you or the 44 any good. You can access recordings that appear to be missing. If the show is in the process of being recorded go to what used to be the To Do List and you will see it there.
> 
> Rich


Sure it does some good - it gets the playlist back. Yes, you can work your way around to access the missing recordings, but I haven't found any way to delete them.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Running system test brings them back for me. And only takes about a minute.

That being said, WHAT THE HELL DIRECTV!!! It’s been a month! Fix this damn issue already!


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Same issue here with an HR44-700. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> Sure it does some good - it gets the playlist back. Yes, you can work your way around to access the missing recordings, but I haven't found any way to delete them.


I haven't had any problems deleting programs. Once you find them (I realize it's not easy to do that) you can delete them, can't you?

What I meant was you're gonna do more harm than good to the Genie by constantly rebooting it. There are ways to find the content, rebooting is not the best thing you can do...but it's your Genie...

Rich


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And they are using the customer to do the beta testing.


----------



## mrfatboy (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm another victim of this bug.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mrfatboy said:


> I'm another victim of this bug.


Welcome...

Rich


----------



## BreadDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

I will go ahead and add myself as well. I thought I was going crazy for the past couple of weeks...I knew I had recorded various things, and various things were not showing up. For some reason, my HR 54 doesn't want to keep my son's Paw Patrols from Nickelodeon...I recorded them again, and if I notice it again I will call DTV. Maybe that will have some effect...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Same issue here


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BreadDawg said:


> I will go ahead and add myself as well. I thought I was going crazy for the past couple of weeks...I knew I had recorded various things, and various things were not showing up. For some reason, my HR 54 doesn't want to keep my son's Paw Patrols from Nickelodeon...I recorded them again, and if I notice it again I will call DTV. Maybe that will have some effect...


The recordings are probably there, just have to search for them. I do that just about every night with the Yankees games. I've gotten used to doing this and can easily find the missing recording since it's still recording. But to find your missing recordings...there are some suggestions in this thread and the other threads that cover this issue.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's an oddity with this problem: The Yankee games are usually missing and I have go to what is not called the To Do List on this dismal software to find them. But I also record every Mets game and I have yet to find one missing from the Playlist. How could that happen? 

Rich


----------



## cronimi (Sep 9, 2008)

BreadDawg said:


> I will go ahead and add myself as well. I thought I was going crazy for the past couple of weeks...I knew I had recorded various things, and various things were not showing up. For some reason, my HR 54 doesn't want to keep my son's Paw Patrols from Nickelodeon...I recorded them again, and if I notice it again I will call DTV. Maybe that will have some effect...


Same here. The kids' Paw Patrol and Peppa Pig are "missing", and for whatever reason (hint: they're both under 5), they don't react well to "Sorry kids, I can't find your shows, the new DVR software is a POC." I've been able to dig up episodes under the 'Previously Watched' folder, but they're not grouped together and it's a PITA.


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

Having the same issue here


----------



## peridoc (Aug 18, 2006)

I have had this issue with the last two firmware updates.


----------

